# Bloopers or masterpieces?



## ksmattfish (Jan 6, 2004)

Here are some bloopers that ended up pretty cool.







In this one the winder of my Pentax ZX-5 was wearing out, and the camera wasn't correctly advancing the film.  I developed a few rolls of film where the last dozen frames would start to overlap. This was printed from one of those rolls.  It's three frames that happen to overlap nicely.  If you look at the right side you can detect where a forth frame is starting to overlap.  But this ended up being the couple's favorite picture.

Tunnel Vision






This is from my first roll with my Widelux.  I misloaded the film completely missing several film rollers so only the center of the frame was held tight to the plane of focus.  This was taken at my local bar.  In a larger print you can see the bartender better.  This has always been one of my favorite photos.


----------



## terri (Jan 6, 2004)

Love the first one; that's one of those happy instances where a mistake in art led to unexpected victory!    :cheer:    No wonder they love it.   It's awesome.  

The second, I'll take you at your word that the larger image is better.   It's too small in this format and looks a mite cluttered.


----------



## mylittlefrog (Jan 31, 2004)

They are pretty neat - I'm never lucky enough to have a film mistake go good.  I'm glad some of us are.


----------



## hcazycips (Mar 18, 2004)

i love the second one!


----------



## markc (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow. Those are both really cool. I'd love to see the second one bigger. It looks like I would like it even more.


----------



## karissa (Mar 19, 2004)

Shoot... when I had trouble with film it usually was ruin beyond recognition.  These are great though.  Nice job on not tossing before you looked at what you actually got.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 20, 2004)

heh, first time i noticed these ones, pretty masterful bloopers matt!

love the second too, what kinda drink were ya havin' when ya shot this


----------



## simulastral (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah, what matt said


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 29, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Nice job on not tossing before you looked at what you actually got.



I never toss anything unless I've examined it numerous times over the course of several years.  I got some advice from a writing teacher a long time ago; never discard anything until you've put it in a drawer for at least a year, and then reread it.  I've applied this to all of my art projects also.  It's amazing how ideas that don't seem to work at the time can work later, or at least spark new ideas at a later date.

Film is easy to store in binders.  I hope that when I start doing digital I will keep up these habits, and not be tempted to hit delete.

As far as my beverage of choice, it's usually Boulavard Pale Ale, made in Kansas City, or almost anything from the Freestate Brewery, right here in Lawrence, KS.


----------



## Red Silence (Jul 23, 2004)

I like the second one, "a bit blurry round the edges" is perfect for a bar scene.    lol!


----------



## Shutterbug (Jul 25, 2004)

Heh, my mom had an experiance like that.

After her first husband died, she was depressed for awhile, but started taking photography classes to make her feel better. At first they made her use a viewcamera, but near the end of the class they said she should do some 35mm stuff. The only 35mm camera she had still had a roll of film in it, and by chance she asked some guy to take a picture of her with it.

It just so happened that the shot double exposed with a shot of her passed away husband, and when she developed the picture, it was like he was standing right next to her. I saw this shot, and it really looks incredible.


----------

